# A Question on Smoking Turkey From Someone New to Whole Concept of Smoking



## rcote (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello all,

I am new to smoking and had planned on using my smoker to smoke my 22.5 lb. turkey for Christmas; however, we are having rain so that is now not possible.  So, here is my question.  I have a convection oven indoors that dehydrates and that can be set at a temp equivalent to the required temp for smoking in the outdoor smoker.  Would it be possible to put a pan of water on the bottom shelf along with a small tray of soaked cherry wood chips and cook my turkey in the oven indoors for approximately 13 hours and get similar results to that of smoking outdoors?


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 20, 2010)

Your main concern would be to get a bird that size up to 140° within the safe amount of time allowed. Be sure and use a meat probe to know your internal temps. I'll let some others chime in on this. Play it safe. BTW, I moved your thread to roll call so that others can welcome to the SMF.It's all good my friend.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 20, 2010)

Yep, 40 - 140 in 4 hours. Your turkey can't stay in the 40-140 range for more than 4 hours, so your going to have to crank up the heat a little for the first hour or so to move it along, then you can bring it down to 225-250 for the rest of the smoke. Most will say it's better to smoke 2 - 11 lb. birds than 1 - 22 pounder. I suggest taking the E-course, it's free & will cover all the basics of smoking. Good luck and welcome to the SMF.


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Dec 20, 2010)

Does the door on that oven have a gasket seal?  I'd be worried about filling the house up with smoke.  As far as the heat is concerned, poultry doesn't benefit from the really low and slow temps like other cuts of meat.  I run my smoker pretty much wide open (275 - 300).  You are going to need plenty heat to get that big rascal up to temp in time.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 20, 2010)

Yea that is a pretty big bird. You can get through the danger zone in 4 hours if you do like SmokingAL said and crank up the heat in the beginning to get it over the hump. Another suggestion would be to Spathcoch the bird. Google it and you will find directions on it but for the most part it is removing the backbone and then the bird is laid flat and open on the smoker which will make the bird cook faster.


----------



## wylie (Dec 20, 2010)

Smoking in the house sounds really scary to me. Way too many things could go wrong. I would either smoke it ahead of time and reheat or just cook it in the oven with no smoke. If your house starts filling with smoke or you start a fire it would ruin Christmas alot more than having a plain baked turkey. Whatever you decide, be safe.


----------



## rdknb (Dec 20, 2010)

I have to agree with the not smoking in your house.


----------



## rcote (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone.  You've been great in your responses.  I think I'll play it safe and cook it the old fashioned way.  The turkey was a gift so I had no control over size.  The smoker has been sitting, waiting for me to get the courage to use it, but it is pouring down rain, and supposed to do so through til Christmas day.  I will save my smoking for another drier day and a much smaller turkey.  The best laid plans still need to be flexible, lol.  Thanks again.

rcote


----------



## dogcop1us (Dec 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 20, 2010)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.
 

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE


----------



## meateater (Dec 21, 2010)

Welcome, I wouldn't suggest getting your feet wet on a bird that size but you could make some side dishes to get that smokey feeling. Mac and cheese or veggies come to mind. Don't let the weather get you down, smoking is a 365 thing around here.


----------



## buzzy (Dec 22, 2010)

WELCOME

I will probably get a lot of heat on this but you could marinade in 1 part liquid smoke & 2 parts water for 30 minutes.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 22, 2010)

Buzzy said:


> WELCOME
> 
> I will probably get a lot of heat on this but you could marinade in 1 part liquid smoke & 2 parts water for 30 minutes.




NOOOOOOO NOOOOOOOO NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha


----------



## flyweed (Dec 22, 2010)

so what if it's raining?  Your smoker won't care...I've smoked in rain and snow in both my UDS and MES....do you have a garage?  Open the garage door, set the smoker just in the door frame area of the door and smoke that bird!  I do it all the time.  If the smoke accumulates into the garage too much, I just grab a small fan and turn it on to blow all the smoke outside.  Works for me.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 22, 2010)

Liquid smoke is a dirty word around here.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 22, 2010)

I would not get my feet wet with a 22 pound Turkey in a smoker, rain or shine.

You gotta break yourself in too---Not just the smoker.

Just my 2 pennies.

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 22, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> I would not get my feet wet with a 22 pound Turkey in a smoker, rain or shine.
> 
> You gotta break yourself in too---Not just the smoker.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%. The only way you might be able to do this is to spatchcock the bird but it is a lot for someone new to handle. On the smoking in the house - just so you know your homeowners will not cover your loss according to my insurance agent. We have a couple of folks who built a smoker  into their garage and I thought "what a great idea" and in a passing conversation with my agent (also a personal friend) he showed me in my policy where it would void the policy. I forget the wording but it covered some pretty broad ground


----------



## sprky (Dec 25, 2010)

I have done 22 + pound turkeys and let me tell ya you push the edge getting the 40 - 140 in 4 hours. Not to mention they are very hard to fit in my smoker. 20 pounds are about as big as I like to go. I personally would not do it with out a meat cure.  I add Morton's tender quick to my brine's, per a professional meat packers instructions of 1/4 cup for my 1 1/2 gal of brine. He stated that will buy me some time with the 40 -140 in 4 hours time frame. If I have not hit 140 in 5 hours out they come and into the oven. I have had to do this a couple of times in cold windy weather, like today. Hope that helps you out.


----------



## papagreer (Dec 29, 2010)

Smoke 2 Geaux said:


> Does the door on that oven have a gasket seal?  I'd be worried about filling the house up with smoke.  As far as the heat is concerned, poultry doesn't benefit from the really low and slow temps like other cuts of meat.  I run my smoker pretty much wide open (275 - 300).  You are going to need plenty heat to get that big rascal up to temp in time.


I agree Smoke. I would not try to smoke indoors in my oven. With the amount of smoke chips and chunks put off, my house would be thick with smoke and smell like smoke for weeks (especially after 13 hrs). I have done turkeys at 225 and at 275-300 and I thought that the ones done at the higher heat turned out better. I have never smoked a 22 LB turkey, that's a monster! Id look for a smaller turkey next time to avoid the safe temp problems, no need to chance sickness or worry about making it to 140 in time. Good luck with the smoke (if the rain subsides) and post some pics!

Chris


----------



## jpdeuce (Dec 29, 2010)

flyweed said:


> so what if it's raining?  Your smoker won't care...I've smoked in rain and snow in both my UDS and MES....do you have a garage?  Open the garage door, set the smoker just in the door frame area of the door and smoke that bird!  I do it all the time.  If the smoke accumulates into the garage too much, I just grab a small fan and turn it on to blow all the smoke outside.  Works for me.


+1, definitely going to need a fan though


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 29, 2010)

As they all mentioned smoking in oven - probably not the best idea.

Most smokers don't care to much about rain (unless it is coming down in torrents), but a lot of thin metal smokers (even some heavier ones) do not like wind!

Since that is a big bird, and there is concern regarding the 40-140° rule, and not being used to the new smoker...... I would just cook it in the oven like normal. That being said there is something you can do to ge a great bird even out of the oven - brine it!! Look up Tips Slaughter House brine, let the bird brine overnight, then cook it in the oven as normal. It will be sooooo much better than just rubing flavors on the outside of the bird, and it keeps it very moist and tender.

Best of luck! ..... and welcome to the forum!


----------

